# Broken Wing????!!!



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

HELP!!! My Black *silkie hen* is just old enough for the roosters to be after her. Lately I have noticed they have hurt her.She started limping So I thought it was her leg but today I noticed her wing looks broke. She does not move it and it just hangs there. How can I tell if it is broke? And what can I do for her? She is my kids pet and one of my favorites so I dont want to loose her or put her down. Any suggestions would be Appreciated by both me and my boys.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Check out this link I found on broken wings, I hope it helps! 

http://m.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-treat-a-chickens-broken-leg-or-wing.html


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

these are the best I can get she was ready for bed and does not ANYTHING tp do with me.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you seperate her so she can rest and heal ? Maybe give her some electrolyte to give her a boost . I believe you can childrens pain reliever BUT look it up first to double check and for the amount.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I gave my silkie hen a low dose aspirin in a butter bowl of water, and she would drink on that throughout the day. Maybe the wing is dislocated. I agree, separate her for a few days to let her heal.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

i will try that thanks. she will be mad at me but if it helps her...


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

UPDATE: I lost my B.B. yesterday. I got up to find her Dead in the cage. I tried everything I could but It was not good enough I guess. My kids did not understand what happened and blamed me. We will all miss her! She was my Girl.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. It is not your fault. I try helping my chickens with problems and sometimes you just can't help them. It does hurt your heart though .


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm, it's been 2 weeks. Wonder what else was going on with her? So sorry, bless your heart.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear she died. it wasnt your fault you did all you could.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you guys. she will be sorely missed


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your girl! I have a similar situation but I will post under a new thread.


----------

